# I hate tattoos part 2



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

When will this fad be over? Back in the days sailors, criminals, bikers would get tattoos. Now you will see many people with tattoos when you go out in public. It's a turn off for females to have tattoos for me. Some get it all over their bodies and even faces, what is this, a freak show? Even the ones with just 1 tattoo look ridiculous, it's like a permanent unnecessary logo they are walking around with. Tattoos are self inflicted scars, nothing to be proud of. The human body and skin is like a complete artwork like the Sistine Chapel ceiling and then comes along some clown who decides to draw logos all over it with markers, the original piece of artwork is now ruined, nice job clown.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

If you don't like tattoos, don't get one. Problem solved.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

who cares lol


----------



## naguala (Jan 4, 2013)

I hate tattoos too


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Tattoos are awesome


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

People completely covered in tattoos/piercings I always think why would you do that you can never look normal again, if you needed a job some day that's not exactly what a customer might be comfortable with if you had to sell shoes or something, but its their life to live, I wouldn't mind getting 1 small tattoo some day on my upper left arm just for the experience who wouldn't want a creepy skull on their arm :stu reminding you of your own mortality


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

at the job some fool was questioning me why I don't have a tattoo since 90% of the people there do, asking me like something is wrong with me for not having one like it's a requirement


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

tattoos and smoking. the things people do to their bodies to belong.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nun wrong will a little ink...but i like tattoos so, of course i'd think that.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That's your opinion don't force it on others, and maybe choose your words more carefully.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lasair said:


> That's your opinion don't force it on others, and maybe choose your words more carefully.


" I hate tattoos" sounds like an opinion to me, not forcing anything on anyone


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd be scared to death of getting a tattoo . My disturbing flashbacks and repetitive thoughts are tattoo'd enough for me . Sadly .. memories are permanent .

But yeah , people can do what they want with their bodies . Really , who cares .. as long as it's not me walking around with that stuff .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think they look terrible but whatever.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah I hate them as well, I'll never force anyone to not get them, but that's not for me. I don't even know if I could go out with a girl because of her tattoos, even if it was a irrelevant one at the bottom of her feet. Tattoos and piercing are big turn off for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I appreciate the art, but i wouldn't get one on me.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Making tattoos is a real skill as it's basically drawing on an unstable surface with a buzzing pen that you constantly have to refill for ink. Getting one of those does not have the same resale value and certainly not the same interior design value as investing in a painting does, but it's still a form of art. 

Tattoos can be like that, or shaky lines done by a friend of a friend who just got their first tattoo machine, but still they're something the permanence of which the person more or less acknowledged at the time of acquiring it, so it's a cosmetic choice they made for themselves. "Hate" I think is a word too strong for something like that.

I don't have any tattoos myself, but I do have piercings in three different areas. The great thing about the latter is that if I were to desire to remove them, they'd be gone. But after a total of over 15 years since getting the first ones (ears), I haven't regretted getting any of them. With a tattoo, I'd have to have at least a few years between finding the image I desire to get on my skin and actually getting it inked there.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I hate Coldplay. And they're probably harder to avoid than tattoos.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not keen on tattoos either but each to their own.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

typemismatch said:


> tattoos and smoking. the things people do to their bodies to belong.


tattos smoking leaving friends drinking mocking others ignoring others not saying hi to people you've known killing others depressing themselves not working on anxiety hating whats good for them never laughing loving polictics loving sports hating outcast loving *****es hating peaceful worthy person neglecting faith as human purpose.........* I can literally write 2000 things wrong with people. if i wanted to.*

problem with humanity is what you just said blue2. *of course i can write 10000 good things about humanity too, but those aren't appreciated like we think it is. life is taken for granted. i'm guilty as well but won't be blind... know i'm flawed*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ might be easier to say whats right with people peachy :teeth


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

flamestwind said:


> Yeah I hate them as well, I'll never force anyone to not get them, but that's not for me. I don't even know if I could go out with a girl because of her tattoos, even if it was a irrelevant one at the bottom of her feet. Tattoos and piercing are big turn off for me.


me too, I wouldnt date a girl if she had tattoo or piercing, we just aren't on the same level, girls were more classy back in the days like Elizabeth Montgomery compared to some freak woman with tattoos all over her body plus fake breasts and butts


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> me too, I wouldnt date a girl if she had tattoo or piercing, we just aren't on the same level


Of course you wouldn't.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am thinking of getting president Obama's face tattooed over my own by way of homage to the great man.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

"Quit liking what I don't like!"


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I love tatts!! They add sexxx appeal


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

boas said:


> Of course you wouldn't.


she looks like a man


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> she looks like a man


Then consider me gay.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

She does have quite a masculine jawline TBF. What about Kat Von D?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Dre12 said:


> She does have quite a masculine jawline TBF. What about Kat Von D?


she looks like a freak with all of those tattoos


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Tattoos can look cool sometimes


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not going to lie.
Elizabeth is a MILF I wouldn't have minded tangling with












MobiusX said:


> me too, I wouldnt date a girl if she had tattoo or piercing, we just aren't on the same level, girls were more classy back in the days like Elizabeth Montgomery compared to some freak woman with tattoos all over her body plus fake breasts and butts


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> I'm not going to lie.
> Elizabeth is a MILF I wouldn't have minded tangling with


I don't use the word milf, I prefer to call her a beautiful woman, if I could reincarnate a celebrity it would be her, even though I prefer the show I dream of Jeannie more, or maybe I wouldn't reincarnate her since she might end up getting tattoos, she's so beautiful


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

She does exude that "classic beauty"



MobiusX said:


> I don't use the word milf, I prefer to call her a beautiful woman, if I could reincarnate a celebrity it would be her, even though I prefer the show I dream of Jeannie more, or maybe I wouldn't reincarnate her since she might end up getting tattoos, she's so beautiful


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I hate tattoos and I like Coldplay


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just downloaded an image of a classic beauty in a frisky moment in honor of MobiusX


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

boas said:


> Of course you wouldn't.


Yuck . Of course I wouldn't .


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> I just downloaded an image of a classic beauty in a frisky moment in honor of MobiusX


looks like some movie, it doesn't matter, she wasn't a W like the kim character and the rest of the W female celebrities


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

One thing I've always noticed with people who have tattoos is that they nearly all smoke and drink .. and have had lots of sex .

In a way .. it's a good indicator of a person's willingness to take risks and explore something new . I don't think you are going to see many introverts and shy people covered up in tatts .

I don't think I could ever keep up with their hyperactive sex drives . . . . so a girl with tattoos would probably be the wrong choice for me .


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol nobody cares

don't like them, don't get them, simple as that. tattoos aren't super common anyway, at least where i live.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> One thing I've always noticed with people who have tattoos is that they nearly all smoke and drink .. and have had lots of sex .
> 
> In a way .. it's a good indicator of a person's willingness to take risks and explore something new . I don't think you are going to see many introverts and shy people covered up in tatts .
> 
> I don't think I could ever keep up with their hyperactive sex drives . . . . so a girl with tattoos would probably be the wrong choice for me .


this is true, it's what I've seen also


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

agreed



DeniseAfterAll said:


> One thing I've always noticed with people who have tattoos is that they nearly all smoke and drink .. and have had lots of sex .
> 
> In a way .. it's a good indicator of a person's willingness to take risks and explore something new . I don't think you are going to see many introverts and shy people covered up in tatts .
> 
> I don't think I could ever keep up with their hyperactive sex drives . . . . so a girl with tattoos would probably be the wrong choice for me .


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Serious question, and it's not a negative or a shot taken at you:
Do you see your Mum when you look at women?

I think you have a very interesting view of women, from what I have noticed.



MobiusX said:


> looks like some movie, it doesn't matter, she wasn't a W like the kim character and the rest of the W female celebrities


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tattoos are extremely sexy on a woman. Aiiiiiiiiii


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Serious question, and it's not a negative or a shot taken at you:
> Do you see your Mum when you look at women?
> 
> I think you have a very interesting view of women, from what I have noticed.


no


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap



AussiePea said:


> Tattoos are extremely sexy on a woman. Aiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> no


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> me too, I wouldnt date a girl if she had tattoo or piercing, we just aren't on the same level, girls were more classy back in the days like Elizabeth Montgomery compared to some freak woman with tattoos all over her body plus fake breasts and butts


I don't even assume anything since I do know people who have tattoos, but are classy. I just don't like. I would much rather have a drawing or sentence on a paper than on some skin.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

michaelangelo and leonardo would be shaking their heads right now if they were alive right now knowing art is being used for tattoos


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

boas said:


> Of course you wouldn't.


You're not getting your point across by paying a pic of an unattractive chick.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

How and why does this affect you?


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> michaelangelo and leonardo would be shaking their heads right now if they were alive right now knowing art is being used for tattoos


You sound like you're against freedom of expression. Just live your own life and let others do what makes them happy, why do you let it affect you? Just let them be.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

GGTFM said:


> You sound like you're against freedom of expression. Just live your own life and let others do what makes them happy, why do you let it affect you? Just let them be.


no, I'm just saying it goes against traditional art, if tattoo is an art than it's the kind to be ashamed of


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> no, I'm just saying it goes against traditional art, if tattoo is an art than it's the kind to be ashamed of


How? Art is expressing yourself in your own unique way in anyway whether it be on paper or skin so how does it go against the traditional art? That's stupid. No one should be ashamed of theirself for expressing theirselves through the ink on their skin because you don't agree with it, you should be ashamed for shaming people for doing what makes them happy.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I personally wouldn't get tattoos on myself but if others want tattoos on themselves, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I think a few tattoos are cool and I definitely support artistic expression. However, the whole "tatted up" look is not something I find attractive or desire to have. Major turnoff when it comes to guys. I want to see beautiful skin, not tons and tons of ink.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Tattoos are extremely sexy on a woman. Aiiiiiiiiii












Why thankyou honey.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sequoia said:


> Why thankyou honey.


Sexier than she would have been without them :yes


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

my bae


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*MobiusX* is just a hater, tattooed women are hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's worse than a halloween costume since it's permanent, they look ridiculous, they need to wash it off, scrub it with soap and water, then after realizing it's permanent get lasers, I admit they would look good without the clown outfit, but with it you can't even appreciate their bodies, you are seeing less of their natural skin and instead you're looking at a tree or some stupid logo on her butt, I want to see all of her skin on her butt and the rest of her body, not some art portfolio on somebody's skin, they can show me their art portfolio when they take it out of a case, it's hard to take a clown seriously when there is ink all over his or her body and or face, if I ever woke up with a tattoo on me, no matter how small it is, I will begin to have suicidal thoughts, thats how much I don't like it, it would be a punishment for me, I would cry definitely, I rather get tortured with waterboarding than get a tattoo, you wont ever catch me dating a tattoo freak


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure why you're so obsessed with tattoos. I've never seen someone make so many threads about a physical feature they _don't _ like.

Also, yes it's a freak show. How could you look at society and think anything other than 'this is a freak show.'

So much dumb in this thread too, I just can't quote it all lol.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not sure why you're so obsessed with tattoos. I've never seen someone make so many threads about a physical feature they _don't _ like.
> 
> Also, yes it's a freak show. How could you look at society and think anything other than 'this is a freak show.'
> 
> So much dumb in this thread too, I just can't quote it all lol.


the last post was a reply to rad


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You adhere to a set of standards and tastes 
That appear to be determined by an unseen panel of hipster judges (bull****) 
Giving a thumbs up or thumbs down to incoming and outgoing trends and styles of music and art 
Go analog baby, you’re so post-modern 
You’re diving face forward into a antiquated past
It’s disgusting, it's offensive, don’t stick your nose up at me~♪

edit: These are song lyrics in case anyone reading this got confused.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East said:


> who cares lol


That's part of the problem right there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe people have neck tattoos, too.

Nobody realizes that the naked lady you put on your arm is also going to gain weight by 2025, 2035, and beyond!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I hate hot girls who like guys who are covered in tattoos--neck and hands included.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I saw someone with a barcode tattoo on their neck on the bus one time, I was genuinely confused as to what kind of pseudo anarchist statement they were trying to make. I guess they got the attention they wanted from me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

sprinter said:


>


lol


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

MobiusX said:


> at the job some fool was questioning me why I don't have a tattoo since 90% of the people there do, asking me like something is wrong with me for not having one like it's a requirement


Well I can see how that would annoy anyone. Should've said, you know who has lots of tattoos? Justin Bieber, not everyone wants to be like the Biebs.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

girls only like hot guys with tattoos


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

GGTFM said:


> You sound like you're against freedom of expression. Just live your own life and let others do what makes them happy, why do you let it affect you? Just let them be.


Dude, You're awesome, and I wholly agree. That is all.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You adhere to a set of standards and tastes
> That appear to be determined by an unseen panel of hipster judges (bull****)
> Giving a thumbs up or thumbs down to incoming and outgoing trends and styles of music and art
> Go analog baby, you're so post-modern
> ...


Also, awesome.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

It's strange. People get these large decorative tattoos that they have to stick with for life, yet they change their clothes with the seasons.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what's the point of getting a tattoo on your back if you're not going to see it? at least with a car bumper sticker you see it when you get out of the car.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> what's the point of getting a tattoo on your back if you're not going to see it? at least with a car bumper sticker you see it when you get out of the car.


Whats the point of complaining about other peoples appearence when it doesnt affect your own? At least you have full control over YOUR body.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah and i hate threads about incest


**** happens


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I want someone to break into MobiusX's house and just put the tiniest smallest smiley face on his right *** cheek without him knowing. While he was sleeping or something, just for fun. Like, just a centimeter diameter.


































You know, we should probably just turn this into an "I love tattooed girls" thread. Oh, and shwing.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> no, I'm just saying it goes against traditional art, if tattoo is an art than it's the kind to be ashamed of


Tattoos ARE a traditional art.. That date back thousands of years... Way before Michaelangelo's times.

And I love mine.. Along with all my piercings.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

You should get a tattoo that says you hate tattoos. I promise it's the best way to get your message across clearly.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

boas said:


> I hate Coldplay. And they're probably harder to avoid than tattoos.


I see your Coldplay and raise you a Nickelback.. *shudder


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I dunno OP. I always pictured you as one of those dudes with a tat of his mom.

But yea, chicks with too many tattoos looks trashy.


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

"The human body and skin is like a complete artwork like the Sistine Chapel ceiling"

we agree, but why aren't tattoos and body modification an example of your bodies use? scarring of the flesh goes way back thousands of years ago for identity etc... it's not a trend.. o.0 though obviously a lot of dumb people get terrible one's just because they legally can.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll never get any tattoos myself but I don't really have anything against them unless the amount is excessive. Sometimes they can be pretty cool. Both of my brothers have a number of them. "Highlights" over "Sleeves" is definitely preference for women though, too many can detract from their attractiveness I feel


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Will there be a part 3 on this?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

OP does not understand how art works or the concept of the times changing.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I hope so, but first let's pick up where we left off, now where we again? Oh yeah, tattooed women are hot.


Thank you, I've been waiting a long time for a reply to that post.
I like this one, a lovely design on a lovely lady.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

This discussion is a bit ridiculous. Let us just clear things up before we vote on who is with and who is against body tattooing.

The word tattoo comes from the Tahitian "tatu" which means "to mark something." Body tattooing was originally used to mark people among different tribes and cultures with unique symbols as an identification of their ranks, skills, for spiritual and religious reasons.. etc.

Not so long ago, sailors used tattooing to identify their crews, while criminals and bikers used them to identify their gangs. Pretty much for the same reasons I mentioned above.

In the 21st century, things got took a different path as we, humans, civilized more than ever, we saw those acts for those particular reasons as no longer required (at least for the most part). We became obsessed with our appearances, more than ever. We stopped seeing things from a cultural perspective, but rather from a more personalized one. We became deeply obsessed with makeup, flat ironing and beauty products, especially girls.

As we are got more and more civilized, we became even more obsessed with our appearances, so we started changing and modifying our body configuration with plastic surgeries and piercing our bodies, while on the same time, we decided to redefine the terms of "body tattooing" to be a personalized act of beautifying oneself. 

And because beauty means are personal, we are free to judge them. You can either like a girl's makeup or not. Same goes for her tattoos/piercings. If you don't like her "seemingly" beautiful body, just say you don't like it, stop whining about it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

gopherinferno said:


> OP does not understand how art works or the concept of the times changing.


I understand art because I used to draw my whole life. Tattoos all over a woman is worse than having dirt on their skin. At least with dirt or mud they can get rid of it with a wet rag. The human skin is like the complete artwork, why use your body for logos? You have sports jackets and other outfits for that. What is the point of getting tattoos you can only see correctly by looking in the mirror? On your back? What's the point of that? To get attention from people? Maybe it's a way those people can claim that tattoo as their art because they themselves can draw. Either way I still don't like tattoos no matter what. I would NEVER date a girl with a tattoo no matter how small it is, even if it's just a small dot. It's disrespectful to the body. This thread reminds me of a Nas song.

" My skin is an art gallery (right) with paintings of crucifixes
Hopin' to save me from all the dangers in the music business "


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I only have five but I agree, tats don't look good on females.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Except for tramp stamps or on the feet, those look hot.


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

I have 2 tattoo's. I want a whole sleeve done next. I love them, deal with it


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nas is wack yo


then all hip hop must be wack to you then, he's the quintessential rapper. who do you like, lil wayne? that's pure garbage, you must be into pop rap if you like that.

My verse

I'm a street individual, my lyrics are like scriptures
makin so much doe my salary gross at least 10 figures
I'm pullin triggers in battles against the best
my armor impenetrable like a bullet proof vest
it's hard to digest, the lyricism and skills combined
designed to bring light, the masses that are blind
I survived the mainstream contamination
patiently waitin, sniper in hand, ready for assassination 
shots aimin at those who sold their souls to the industry
so instantly, my squad, we comin hard like the infantry
highly trained, armed with explosive grenades
my double sharp blade cuts precisely through veins


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

gopherinferno said:


> OP does not understand how art works or the concept of the times changing.


times are changing, I can tell, now you have male artists wearing skirts, this is real

Time ticks, devilish minds design tricks
Leave you blind quick and cause you to die behind s***


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

You clearly don't understand art.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't like it when people have lots of them, but if it's only a few little ones somewhere like the wrist or foot, it's okay. I wouldn't get one, but both of my parents and both of my sisters have them.

If you hate them that much, you should think of it as the same as having a scar, but being able to choose it. Do you hate scars, too? Some dogs have tattoos in their ears. Would it stop you from getting a dog?

Maybe your mum should get a tattoo.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Silent Memory said:


> I don't like it when people have lots of them, but if it's only a few little ones somewhere like the wrist or foot, it's okay. I wouldn't get one, but both of my parents and both of my sisters have them.
> 
> If you hate them that much, you should think of it as the same as having a scar, but being able to choose it. Do you hate scars, too? Some dogs have tattoos in their ears. Would it stop you from getting a dog?
> 
> Maybe your mum should get a tattoo.


a scar is way different, how is a tattoo of anything be considered a scar? that doesn't make sense, a scar people don't have control of, people don't give themselves permanent physical scars, only crazy people do


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I meant because they're usually both permanent.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I was thinking of getting another tattoo the other day, but then I remembered this thread and thought to myself, "Oh I better not, MobiusX will not approve of this."


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

My ***** Mobius


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah i agree tattos are disgusting.. 

sometimes a small one looks okay..

but they are still disgusting.


----------

